# Torquing Right (Firewall ) Cam Gear Bolt



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Anyone manage to get a torque wrench on the right (firewall) cam shaft gear bolt? It not, how did you torque it? Too tight in there with the power steering lines on my "87 Max.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I know I used to do it, but it's been so long since I worked on a U11 Maxima that I forgot!


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Think deep in your subconscious . Maybe it was an angle after bottoming out the bolt? Any hints on R/R seal? I have a seal pick to remove and a collar from PVC pipe to screw down the seal with the cam bolt.


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Well, I looked at it again. I think it might work if you put push the pwr strg lines away from the strut tower and put the wrench behind the lines. Not easy though.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They make a special tool to install the cam seals in tight clearance areas. Before I had the tool, I used to get the seal in as much as I could with my fingers, then used a long pry bar and a deep socket to further press in the seal. I would leverage the bottom of the prybar against the bottom of the inner strut tower and the handle side up top, pushing the socket against the seal to gradually press it in all the way in several spots on the seal. The special tool works a lot better and easier. Tool is Schley products #63800 cam seal installer.


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Nice seal install tool. Just an FYI : for seal removal a some seem to like the Lisle 58430 Lisle Corporation I never tried it. I'll probably use a seal pick .

The bolts are definitely torqued down more than 60 ft-lb. I could not break them loose easily with my breaker bar and cam holder. Is this typical? How common for this bolt to strip or break during removal? I left the t-belt on just in case.


----------

